# Bug avec la synchronisation photo avec l'ipad 2 IOS 5



## seramyu (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour vers IOS 5 avec mon petit Ipad 2, j'ai un problème. J'ai mis toutes mes photos de Iphoto sur l'ipad. Et depuis la mise à jour 5, il y a quelques événements qui apparaissent en noir et aucune photo n'est dans les dossiers de ces fameux événements alors que les photos sont bien présentes sur mon Imac. 

C'est très bizarre, j'ai beau tout effacer et re uploader les photos, le problème continue...

Quelqu'un a t-il eu le même problème et a résolu ce bug bien embêtant quand même.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## odp (21 Octobre 2011)

salut
j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Ipad1 !
J'essaie de trouver pourquoi... n'ayant aucune réponse a mes posts sur le sujet

Je stocke mes photos sur un disque externe, et non sur le disque interne du mac. Fais tu la même chose ?

j'avais vu su un forum anglais qu'il fallait supprimer le répertoire IpodCache , mais ca n'a rien changé chez moi

si tu as des news, merci de me tenir au courant aussi

Olivier


----------



## seramyu (22 Octobre 2011)

Salut Olivier,

Mon problème n'est toujours pas réglé et je n'ai trouvé aucune infos dessus. 
Mes photos sont toutes herbergées directement sur mon imac, je n'utilise pas de disque externe avec iphoto.

Si tu as des news, tiens moi au courant. Mais à mon avis on va devoir attendre une mise à jour.


----------



## wicktpf (25 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon iPhone 4S. 

Toutes les photos sont mélangées, d'autres ont la miniature en gris ou noir. 
Les photos s'affichent toutes floues. 

J'ai remarqué qu'en cliquant sur modifier, la photo apparait nette. 

Comme vous j'ai aussi restauré mais rien n'y fait. 


J'espère que quelqu'un trouvera la solution ou qu'une mise a jour sorte prochainement. 
J'ai pas envie de devoir faire intervenir le SAV.


----------



## oarthus (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Même problème pour moi.
J'ai cherché sur les forums US on est pas le seuls, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution qui fonctionne pour le moment.
En fait cela me donne l'impression que lorsque l'on essaie d'effacer les photos de l'ipad (par ex en synchronisant avec un nouveau dossier vierge) il n'efface pas vraiment les photos de l'ipad mais ne les montre plus, et quand on synchronise de nouveau il retrouve les mêmes photos (à moitié effacées) et du coup il ne les réimporte pas correctement.
En effet avec de nouvelles photos, pas encore synchro tout fonctionne bien

Olivier (2)


----------



## arbaot (1 Novembre 2011)

Avez-vous rinitialisé le dossier *iPod Photo Cache*?

le vider force iTunes à le recréer ce qui résout souvent les problèmes que vous décrivez.


----------



## oarthus (1 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> Avez-vous rinitialisé le dossier *iPod Photo Cache*?
> 
> le vider force iTunes à le recréer ce qui résout souvent les problèmes que vous décrivez.



oui aucun effet en ce qui me concerne.

merci


----------

